# UsAMPS beast mode - Gorgeous collections



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Now here is a Mother f#@g collection:*
US Amps 250C USA 100 and 150A | eBay


*This one should come with batteries and an alternator*
US Amps USA6000 USA 6000 Watts Amplifier Sq Car Stereo DB Audio Very RARE A B | eBay


*Not exactly old school, but old enough*
US Amps USA 442 1 Ohm Stable 4 Channel Car Amplifier Old School | eBay


*Exterminator*
US Amps USA 200 Exterminator Old School 1st Series 1 Ohm RARE Audiophile Sound | eBay


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am the seller of the Us Amps "Mother [email protected] collection". Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Awesome!
Hopefully the email draws some attention to your ad and you sell them for some profit!


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone is spending WAY too much time on eBay today Ant lol. Breaks over, now get back to mixing those oats lol.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I have not actually started mixing the oats yet.. I just put the flavors and sweetener on order
Soon...

ANT


----------

